# Chesapeake Crabs from Eastern Shore - Crab Cakes



## zippy12 (Nov 1, 2017)

The Recipe:
https://www.onceuponachef.com/recipes/maryland-crab-cakes-with-quick-tartar-sauce.html

Pics do the rest!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 1, 2017)

Damn it man! Why'd you have to go and do that to us !?:confused:  Never had one on an english muffin...they look great.

Bill


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 1, 2017)

Never thaught of an English muffin but what I nice twist!  The crab flavor spoke with not sauce!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah,I like 'em with just a few drops of lemon wedge squeezed on.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks great.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 2, 2017)

Z12, Fine looking crab cake but that cake looked lonely in the pan by itself ! :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2017)

It looks fantastic!
Never thought to put one on an English muffin!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 2, 2017)

Thaty's beauty in a skillet right there.


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2017)

I agree that does look good,never had much luck with canned crab.
Richie


----------



## phatbac (Nov 2, 2017)

There is a place i eat at sometimes for breakfast that has crab cakes on the breakfast menu. I order them but never thought about having them on an English muffin. i will have to try that next time i go there. Awesome looking pics!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 2, 2017)

Beautiful!

My parents were in Washington DC for half a year in 1984, and Mom would go get baskets of blue crabs on Ohio Drive. She would only buy crabs that were alive. 

When they took them home, the trouble began. Taking a crawling crab out of the basket usually led to a barrel-of-monkeys situation






one crab would have other crabs pinching on to it. Some of them would let go and fall on the floor, and then the fight began. I have pictures of my parents chasing crabs into the corners of the kitchen, and they can put up an impressive defensive posture.

Oh well, after that it was boiling water and mallets and a table covered with newspapers, and Heiniken.


----------



## b-one (Nov 5, 2017)

I might have to try your recipe,it sure looks tasty!


----------

